# Yorkshire breakfast meet @ specialist cars malton



## PrestigeChris

Just a heads up with this one its on April 24th starts at *8.30am* get there early though because it gets busy pretty quick!! There are some quality motors there and also sausage and bacon baps on the go. bring some money as its charity based as far as i can remember. Defiantely worth a visit! :thumb:

http://www.specialistcarsltd.co.uk/

Address:

York Road Business Park
Malton
North Yorkshire
YO17 6AX

Telephone: 0844 7000 997
0844 7000 993

Some pics from a previous meet!
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=113129&highlight=malton


----------



## steve from wath

ive been to an open day before there
some stunning machines

porche gt @ £300k nice

if im off work im going


----------



## drew 007

How far is it steve??


----------



## steve from wath

drew 007 said:


> How far is it steve??


its in malton about an hour or so depending on traffic though might be 2hrs
some nice metal there


----------



## PrestigeChris

xj220 was there last year as well as lambos ferraris etc plus the dealer is a porsche specialist and a zymol detailer/ re seller


----------



## james_death

Sounds interesting...:thumb:


----------



## PrestigeChris

thought it was worth a mention as not many in my area like this


----------



## ANDY GTR

we went to the last one it was a very good turnout realy enjoyed it will be going again:thumb:


----------



## Bowler

Lovely part of the country. Lots of places near by worth a visit if time allows


----------



## PrestigeChris

ANDY GTR said:


> we went to the last one it was a very good turnout realy enjoyed it will be going again:thumb:


Shall be seeing you there Andy.


----------



## White-r26

Could be up for this, could u post up time, postcode etc..


----------



## PrestigeChris

will find out today and let you know mate


----------



## Jason123

if its the place i am thinking aint it that motor bike haunt?

(forget post looked at 1st page lol)


----------



## PrestigeChris

White-r26 said:


> Could be up for this, could u post up time, postcode etc..


details on start of thread mate :thumb:


----------



## pee

Mmmmm sounds intresting if ive got the day off i might take a trip over and see whats what :driver:


----------



## andyb

Its being held here....some nice motors in stock!!

http://www.specialistcarsltd.co.uk/


----------



## PrestigeChris

Bump:thumb:


----------



## giblet

Went to both big breakfast meets last year, cracking days out. Always some serious exotica on display and when folk leave they tend to go out in style


----------



## PrestigeChris

Haha yeah I think the police t5 turned a blind eye that day!!


----------



## Deeper Detail

Sounds good this, I might drag my girlfriend here lol.......


----------



## PrestigeChris

:thumb:Bump


----------



## Jacktdi

Only 10minute drive from me, so i'll be there.


----------



## steve from wath

what time id likely to start slowing down
am on nights so cant get there till around 11/12
anybody have an idea


----------



## PrestigeChris

should still be cars there mate especially if its like the weather today!


----------



## MarkAtMalton

steve from wath said:


> what time id likely to start slowing down
> am on nights so cant get there till around 11/12
> anybody have an idea


By 11 there will still be cars here, we usually wind it up around 1pm.

See you all there.

Mark (organiser)


----------



## craig b

Any room for a focus RS.


----------



## MarkAtMalton

Of course, the more the merrier.


----------



## PrestigeChris

MarkAtMalton said:


> By 11 there will still be cars here, we usually wind it up around 1pm.
> 
> See you all there.
> 
> Mark (organiser)


Hope you don't mind me pushing this mate?


----------



## steve from wath

have just got back
some stunning cars on display
inside a gorgeous db6 looks like it had a total rebuild,bit of dodgy paint though on some parts but stunning
nice action on the top road some metal motors knocking about
ill get a video up later


----------



## steve from wath

some random pics
enjoy


----------



## PrestigeChris

Amazing day! Some rediculous driving when people left! Red st was giving it some


----------



## steve from wath

did you see the white bmw csl giving the beans the st (red) was a hoot
the bently though what a stunning machine
and did you hear that white merc sounded like a ww2 fighter awesome day
cant wait for the next
have a look at this little vid


----------



## PrestigeChris

The red st was a mate of mine. Dreamscience prepared 380 bhp!! Rapid. That supercharged BMW was mental! A guy in a 360 got well out of shape


----------



## steve from wath

PrestigeChris said:


> The red st was a mate of mine. DreMscience prepares 380 bhp!! Rapid. That supercharged BMW was mental! A guy in a 360 got well out of shape


ha ha saw him spinning it down the bottom end

missed video ing the white lambo that was another cracking car
did you see how quick he could stop when throwing out the anchor
we kept looking down towards the a64 end to see him come back up,,,but never did
great day out loved it
off to big vw show at elsecar tomoz


----------



## craig b

Thanks for a great morning\day out. This is how car shows should be, no expensive entrance, no snobery, just top quality cars in yorkshire.


----------



## MarkAtMalton

PrestigeChris said:


> Hope you don't mind me pushing this mate?


Of course not, thanks for your help.

I'm glad some of you could make it, hope you enjoyed the event and got home safe.

Thanks for making the event the biggest turnout we've had so far, 1100 sandwiches sold, we reckon 14-1500 people!


----------



## MarkAtMalton

craig b said:


> Thanks for a great morningday out. This is how car shows should be, no expensive entrance, no snobery, just top quality cars in yorkshire.


Glad you enjoyed it and thanks for your kind words.

See you in October for the next one?


----------



## PrestigeChris

MarkAtMalton said:


> Of course not, thanks for your help.
> 
> I'm glad some of you could make it, hope you enjoyed the event and got home safe.
> 
> Thanks for making the event the biggest turnout we've had so far, 1100 sandwiches sold, we reckon 14-1500 people!


bloody brilliant and all for charity as well. i got plenty of pictures that i will be putting up. Excuse my ignorance Mark but are you the owner?


----------



## MarkAtMalton

PrestigeChris said:


> bloody brilliant and all for charity as well. i got plenty of pictures that i will be putting up. Excuse my ignorance Mark but are you the owner?


I'm the Sales Manager, John owns the place


----------



## PrestigeChris

Think i probably talked to you. Was a brilliant day and cracking turn out. Need to talk to you about doing some training if possible?


----------



## MarkAtMalton

PrestigeChris said:


> Think i probably talked to you. Was a brilliant day and cracking turn out. Need to talk to you about doing some training if possible?


Glad you enjoyed it.

I'm in the office all day, 01653 697722 if there is anything I can do to help.


----------

